# Definitely canNOT root verzion s3 with virtual box



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

<ID:0/004> Added!!
<ID:0/004> Odin v.3 engine (ID:4)..
<ID:0/004> File analysis..
<ID:0/004> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/004> Complete(Write) operation failed.
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)
<ID:0/004> Removed!!


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

yep experienced this myself. had to borrow fiance's laptop


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

My fiance has a mac so i'm gonna have to drive home and confiscate my mom's laptop for a bit when I get off today.


----------



## PB64Craig (Jun 15, 2011)

trendsetter37 said:


> Added!!
> Odin v.3 engine (ID:4)..
> File analysis..
> SetupConnection..
> ...


I too had this problem I tried in VBox with multiple variations of windows I tried windows 7 windows 7 pro windows xp windows xp pro made all of them hard disks and even tried virtual discs but to no avail boo hoo I'm crying over here all just because I'm a mac.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbzcar (Feb 3, 2012)

PB64Craig said:


> I too had this problem I tried in VBox with multiple variations of windows I tried windows 7 windows 7 pro windows xp windows xp pro made all of them hard disks and even tried virtual discs but to no avail boo hoo I'm crying over here all just because I'm a mac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bootcamp.


----------



## PB64Craig (Jun 15, 2011)

101.;*)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## jhanford (Jun 11, 2011)

VMware Player?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## droid3r (Dec 8, 2011)

Mines was hanging at setupconnection until i put the usb cable in the back. Mu usb ports at the fron are usb 3.0 i guess odin didnt see any compatiility

Sent from my VERIZON GALAXY S 3 LTE


----------



## PB64Craig (Jun 15, 2011)

PB64Craig said:


> 101.;*)
> Ok I got VBox to root my Verizon sgs3
> Using Thai method
> 
> ...


I made a new VM-HardDrive-Loaded windows XP- Loaded Drivers and set up usb. It took two tries but worked. I also had to keep shuting off Isyncr for mac and ignoring the file transfer startup from the mac every time the phone restarted while it was rooting.lol
Also had to keep force quitting iTunes on the mac. I will write up a better explanation if you guys want,,, when I get home from work. Hope this helps

Edit: here is the method of root I used

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1792342
here is the link for the file transfer APP;
http://www.android.com/filetransfer/

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

